# Inexpensive Post-emergents



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Would like to hear your thoughts on some very reliable Post-emergents that are not too pricey up front. I've seen Celsius, sledgehammer, certainty and etc
. 
What else is out there that works just as well as these but won't break your pockets? I saw this one in the link, but don't know much about it. There is also MSM. Here are pics of my weeds as well. Thanks for everyone's input.

Bonide 16-Ounce Concentrate Sedge Ender Weed Killer - 069 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006MVFSOE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_ZrOZzbJAA6JQB


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

I tested out MSM Turf with the 60% active ingredient for the first time a few weeks ago. I got a bottle for free so I've just been sitting on it. I annexed some of my neighbor's property and have this small strip on a retaining wall I now take care of with Bermuda and I put some st Augustine plugs in it too. It's a test area basically. I was surprised by how well MSM worked. You MUST have a scale to apply it with a 1-2 gallon sprayer. I think I did like .033oz per gallon. But it knocked out many weeds completely after about 2 weeks.

The biggest thing with MSM is the temp restriction of 85 degree highs. For much of the growing season it's totally useless. Also, looks like you have dollar weed which I did not test MSM on, and which the label says may need 2 applications.

I have also used Image for nutsedge which is cheaper than segdehammer and certainty. It's cheaper because it doesn't work as well. You will need repeat applications and will use much more of your total chemicals per treatment than the others. It knocks it back but it comes back a little more persistent than the more expensive stuff. It's also about too late to try and treat nutsedge with Image this year because you need to hit it so many times over weeks. It might knock it back for the rest of this growing year (1 month or so?) but it will be back the same next year.

Sedgehammer offers the single use packets starting at like 12-13 smackers. I'd look at those, but again, it's getting late and may not work too well.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

If you are looking for a low upfront investment, I think, early and late in the season when it's not hot, ortho weed-b-gon or any other three-way with 2,4-D works well on broadleaf weeds. If you get the one with the orange cap, it has quinclorac which can go after crabgrass assuming it isn't too hot out. I haven't used it, but maybe Image for sedges and it claims to get wild onion in the fall/winter. Lastly, a bottle of glyphosate and a paintbrush for everything else. One packet of sedge hammer is around $10-15 but you'll probably need to do multiple apps.

This is all assuming you put down a pre-em.

Once you start looking at price per application, Celsius and Certainty start to look really appealing, especially since they are generally more effective and don't have the temperature limitations of other products.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

[thread hijack]
I saw your post earlier in the Bermuda Triangle thread, and wanted to throw this out that you can save a good chunk of cash by picking up some tires from Tire Rack. We have a distribution center for them about 20 miles from my house, and I just picked up the tires, and took them to my dealer to have them mounted. I rotate them myself every other oil change. 
[/thread hijack]

When it comes to best bang for the buck, Celsius is going to be the best way to kill off most of the weeds that you'll find in your bermuda yard. If you can get 70% of them killed, and relieve the pressure off of your turfgrass, the bermuda will do the rest. I know it's expensive, but it's going to save you money in the long run. Think of it as* "Buy once, cry once"*. I feel that way when I'm looking at the Eley hose reels. :shock: I still have my purchase in the shopping cart, waiting for the 1st of the month.

Sulfentrazone will absolutely smoke any sedges that you have. The generic version is slightly less expensive than Dismiss. I'd go that route for the least expensive route to get sedge control done. I'd go that route over the single-use packets of Sedgehammer +. I tried it, and wasn't satisfied with the results.

That second picture looks like Poa Annua to me. Anyone else agree?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I keep wondering whether Katana or Monument are better choices than Certainty for the Bermuda triangle since both are more effective on poa annua. They can be applied as a broadcast application of a post-em and I think both have a residual in the soil for poa. With that being said, I think sulfentrazone has a residual for sedges.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> [thread hijack]
> I saw your post earlier in the Bermuda Triangle thread, and wanted to throw this out that you can save a good chunk of cash by picking up some tires from Tire Rack. We have a distribution center for them about 20 miles from my house, and I just picked up the tires, and took them to my dealer to have them mounted. I rotate them myself every other oil change.
> [/thread hijack]
> 
> ...


Highjack my thread anytime bro. Yeah, I think I will just do a big long cry, but will get over it. I'll probably order Celsius and Sulfentrazone. You're not the first person I've seen say they weren't impressed with sledgehammer. I also forgot to post another weed here that I get a lot of and they come back each time. I hope one of these can control them. I assume the other pictured weeds are covered accept the Poa Annua???


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

For some reason it won't let me upload. I'll try the picture in the morning


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm still trying to figure out which weed the first picture is. I also have crabgrass, but it's not bad. I feel like Celsius wouldn't get rid of most of the ones I have, or will it?

These pictures are what I have a good mix of. I think they are all of the same thing


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Those kind of look like some kind of spurge.

Based on the weeds and undesirable grasses, I'd buy, and you can do it slowly too, an arsenal of Celsius, dismiss, and depending on anything wild not covered by those two, some MSMA or a roundup type of 2,4d type of herbicide.

Celsius should be the first purchase as it will cover most. When you don't see the pressure relieve, or no change in a weed sprayed, then move to the sulfentrazone if it's something it might kill and control.

Buying cheap isn't always the best case, could cost more in long run. A few packets of sedge hammer will eventually get close to the cost of a bottle of dismiss, with less treatments available, and I believe they have less active ingredient than dismiss if I recall.

No need to buy it all at once. Find the largest culprit, find the herbicide to kill it and buy it now. Come spring, grab another, and mid summer another and you'll slowly build your lawn weapons to tackle it all, and even treat your neighbors close by!!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> Those kind of look like some kind of spurge.
> 
> Based on the weeds and undesirable grasses, I'd buy, and you can do it slowly too, an arsenal of Celsius, dismiss, and depending on anything wild not covered by those two, some MSMA or a roundup type of 2,4d type of herbicide.
> 
> ...


+1

VERY well said!!!!!


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Makes perfect sense. 
For the nutsedge, I've read and seen videos of Ortho nutsedge ready to spray since it's in a certain spot until I get Sulfentrazone next time


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> Makes perfect sense.
> For the nutsedge, I've read and seen videos of Ortho nutsedge ready to spray since it's in a certain spot until I get Sulfentrazone next time


You know, I actually picked up (physically) a bottle of that last night at WalMart to look at the label. It's active ingredient is Sulfentrazone at 0.05%. Try it out, and you'll see what kind of results you get for that low of a ratio.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Took the plunge and bought me some Celsius!!! I'm going to use that Ortho nutsedge for the stupid nutsedge for now.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> Took the plunge and bought me some Celsius!!! I'm going to use that Ortho nutsedge for the stupid nutsedge for now.


Good plan. It is expensive, but if you use a pre-e, it will be many years before you need to purchase it again. I'm still working on my first bottle. :thumbup:


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> > Took the plunge and bought me some Celsius!!! I'm going to use that Ortho nutsedge for the stupid nutsedge for now.
> ...


How long again shall I wait to use a pre-emergent? Do the weeds have die off or just a time thing?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

You don't have to wait at all. Pre emergent won't have any effect on the weeds that are growing right now but it will stop any more weeds from germinating.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Ok another question... I'm mowing my lawn today and have my Celsius... When can I spray it today after? And if so, do i water within a certain period after applying??


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> Ok another question... I'm mowing my lawn today and have my Celsius... When can I spray it today after? And if so, do i water within a certain period after applying??


You can spray right after you mow.
You do not water in the Celsius WG product.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> Ok another question... I'm mowing my lawn today and have my Celsius... When can I spray it today after? And if so, do i water within a certain period after applying??


The label has some mowing instructions:

_*MOWING INSTRUCTIONS*
Do not mow immediately after treating with this product or before spray has dried. After treatment, do not transfer
clippings to non-target areas._​


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Got it. Didn't have a chance to read since I've been sick and had a small window to mow today


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Fellas, if I'm going to spray 2,500 sft today, it's safe to use .226 oz correct???


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> Fellas, if I'm going to spray 2,500 sft today, it's safe to use .226 oz correct???


Broadcast spraying?


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Yes. I have 2,500 in the front and back. So I'll be doing 2 gallons for each lawn


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> Fellas, if I'm going to spray 2,500 sft today, it's safe to use .226 oz correct???


Correct, 0.113oz per gallon is the high rate - which should cover 1,000 ft2.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I know some of us that use Celsius have one of THESE so we can make sure we are measuring the exact amount of product needed. I consider it cheap insurance


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I know some of us that use Celsius have one of THESE so we can make sure we are measuring the exact amount of product needed. I consider it cheap insurance


Yes, but you don't need the "frequently bought together" items...


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Ware said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I know some of us that use Celsius have one of THESE so we can make sure we are measuring the exact amount of product needed. I consider it cheap insurance
> ...


Nothing wrong with a little bit of fresh herbs to go with your Celsius. :mrgreen:

Suaver, I've been reading your thread, and not sure if you've gotten some Pre-E to put down, but I bought a 5# jug of Prodiamine that I'm not going to use until next season. If you want, I can send you some in the mail for the cost of postage, and a little bit for the Prodiamine if you're interested.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

With that said. I have 2.5 gallons of msma I can portion off into Boston bottles. I can measure it out and send out as well. Way more than I'll ever need!


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Wow guys, appreciate it. Before I decide anything, what do y'all think about this? I had to run to site one because I needed some pesticide for inside and decided to buy this per their professional opinion. 
But I rather here from y'all first. If I should take it back let me know.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

It looks good to me, just be sure to apply enough to get you through the winter months.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Can I reapply something like prodiamine in a few weeks or couple months after this?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> Can I reapply something like prodiamine in a few weeks or couple months after this?


They serve the same purpose (pre-emergent), so there would be no reason to apply one while the other is still active.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Some products call for a split application of the same product to increase effectiveness. Check the label.

With that being said, *usually* there is no benefit to applying another pre emergent at the same if one is still active and effective.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Sonia my product a good one to use? It helps winterize, so I'm going to look that up to understand it more. I'm guess the 5 is a mild fertilizer.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Sonia my product a good one to use? It helps winterize, so I'm going to look that up to understand it more. I'm guess the 5 is a mild fertilizer.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> Sonia my product a good one to use? It helps winterize, so I'm going to look that up to understand it more. I'm guess the 5 is a mild fertilizer.


The five is the percentage of nitrogen per pound of product. The reason is helps winterise is the potassium.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

So I sprayed Celsius on Friday, not sure if I did a good job or not. When can I apply it again? I just mowed my yard today and I know some rain may come in tomorrow.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> So I sprayed Celsius on Friday, not sure if I did a good job or not. When can I apply it again? I just mowed my yard today and I know some rain may come in tomorrow.


Give it 2-3 weeks before spraying again, Celsius is a slow killer so it may take some time to see results.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

I sprayed celsius maybe 10 days ago, everything I sprayed is wilted and yellow so I know its doing the job. I've heard you have to be patient with celsius, so thats what I am doing. After the prodiamine and celsius, I don't see any new weeds though :yahoo:


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Patience is so hard. It makes me second guess. Just sprayed the yard with sedge killer a few minutes ago. So, I think most, if not all weeds have been addressed as of tonight. I'll put out my post emergent out in the next day or so.
My yard is coming around really nice. Some spots I wished would have taken better, but I'd say 90% of my front and back yard has filled in nicely after verticutting


----------

